# Dévérouiller mon iPod Touch



## Switched2Mac (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour. J'ai changé mon mot de passe et ai du faire une fausse saisie (ou ai oublié un détail dans le mot de passe) car maintenant je n'arrive pas a dévérouiller mon ipod. Evidemment, j'ai eu la bonne idée de choisir la dernière fois un mot de passe avec des lettres ce qui complique les choses...

Evidemment j'ai fait plusieurs essais, ai bloqué mon ipod pendant 1, 5, 10 mins puis une heure avant de faire une synchro avec mon iTunes. Ca ne permet pas de débloquer l'iPod (dommage qu'iTunes ne permette pas un accès plus complet aux options de l'iPod comme le mot de passe) mais au moins ca a permis de débloquer l'iPod (je ne dois plus attendre pendant 1h). C'est déjà ca, mais ca ne résoud pas le problème, mon ipod est toujours vérouillé.

Après quelques recherches sur les forums, il semble que la restauration soit une solution. C'est aussi ce que me conseille le support Apple que j'ai appelé. Mais j'ai peur de perdre des données et j'aimerais avoir l'avis d'utilisateurs qui ont déjà connu ce problème (expérience sur la restauration, autre méthode). Tout conseil sera le bienvenu.
Mes soucis
- mes sauvegardes (jeux, fichiers). seront elles restaurées aussi ou seules les applis et les données types mail / calendrier / contact le sont ?
- applis installées par des copains avec leur ID. Un copain m'avait installé avec son compte 2-3 applis. J'ai peur que la sauvegarde et la restauration ne les prennent pas en compte (il s'était connecté sur l'ipod quand j'étais chez lui, il n'a pas pu "autoriser" mon ordinateur)

Merci de toute aide. 

PS: si quelqu'un a une solution mais ne veut pas la mettre en ligne (à cause de demande similaire pour des ipod/iphones "tombés du camion"), on peut le faire pas email ou tout autre moyen).


----------



## Switched2Mac (22 Novembre 2011)

J'ai fini par retrouver mon pwd... Cela dit je reste intéressé par l'avis d'utilisateurs sur la restauration... Permet elle de retrouver ses donnes comme parties, ou AppStore installées avec un autre Apple id (dans la limite des 5 appareils pour un Apple id)


----------

